# 16" Bike with Sidecar



## Jay81 (Oct 9, 2017)

No idea what kind of bike it is, and price seems high, but check out this cool sidecar!

https://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/bik/d/16-bike-with-sidecar/6339745077.html


----------



## Bikermaniac (Oct 9, 2017)

The side car is cool as heck!


----------



## Jaxon (Oct 10, 2017)

The bike is a Ross bike. I had this same sidecar. It was not in as good of shape and I sold it for 600 dollars. This will be a very cool looking set with the right paint job.


----------



## catfish (Oct 10, 2017)

Cool!


----------



## bricycle (Oct 10, 2017)

Great side car for your doggie.


----------



## vincev (Oct 10, 2017)

I'll give it a "cool +"


----------

